
IPhone 5 to Get Aluminum Backing, Redesigned Antenna? - gaiusparx
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/03/07/iphone-5-to-get-aluminum-backing-redesigned-antenna/
======
marknutter
Ugh, I really hope this isnt true. I know it's all subjective, but I think the
current iteration is the coolest looking one. I think Apple was pretty proud
of it, I have a feeling they will stick to that design and just fix the
antenna problems instead of going with another complete overhaul.

~~~
zyb09
I know I'm quite the minority, but I still like the 3GS design more than the
new one. Always thought the roundness was kinda neat. That said, that mockup
looks sexy, hope it's true.

~~~
inovica
The 3GS felt really good in the hand. Ergonomically it worked better for me.
The iPhone 4, in my opinion, looks much cooler, but doesn't fit as nicely in
the hand.

~~~
HenkPoley
Yes, the 'soapbar' design of the earlier iPhones fit your hand much nicer.
While not exactly painful, the iPhone 4 edgyness actually hurts your hand a
little. Also, it's way more slippery. And how much better the antenna design
may be, I can get it to disconnect from my Airport Extreme 6 meters and a
chalkboard-wood-and-rockwool wall away; just by holding it in a comfortable
'landscape' grip over the top of the iPhone.

------
veritas9
Highly doubt it, looking at the photos it appears to be too similar to the
original iPhone, and if you recall there were antenna issues related with the
all aluminum casing. Apple isn't a backward thinking company.

~~~
lordmatty
Not to mention that the case looks horrible..white and aluminium??!

------
headShrinker
Sorry guys. This is not factual. If this is even a real prototype, which I
doubt, Apple is notorious for not having one but many prototype designs.
Furthermore, Apple and it's designers have nor would go backwards in their
design evolution. There is no need to. Still furthermore, this would be the
earliest design leak by Apple in 10 years, other than the iPhone 4. It doesn't
make any sense. What does make sense is that a bunch of guys with nothing
better to do on Saturday night would fantasize about what the next gen would
look like then illustrate it then post it on the internets.

tl:dr... Fake.

------
37prime
It is pure speculations. Anyone can make semi-educated guess of what Apple
would do with the next iPhone.

Antenna redesign? If Apple wanted to make a hybrid GSM+CDMA iPhone, then the
antenna has to be redesigned.

Aluminum backing? Instead of the glass back-plate in iPhone 4, Apple could
replace it with Aluminum one. There's a replacement Aluminum back-plate for
iPhone 4, sold by third party.

------
gte910h
That looks like the old iPodTouch before the most recent generation (and I
wouldn't be surprised if it's an old prototype from then)

